# any slot car tracks near tampa,fla?



## stewart racing (Aug 22, 2011)

if so plz post where and a wed site if u have one ty looking for 1/24 track to race on


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

Yes and No... The Tampa Area use to have several near it. Currently the closest one is in Riverview @ Johns Slot Car Garage the problem with it now is that John passed away 1+yrs ago. I beleive there is a small group that still races there but they are only open at limited times. (the track is located in Johns backyard and his wife Nancy allows a few guys to run it like a club.)
As far as the tracks go... they are Perfect, the smoothest in the country by far! John did an amazing job on them.
200ft Hillclimb
145ft Modified King

Contact info: I dont have it but Rollin does and he will probably post on here as well.

As far as comercial raceways there are 2 in Orlando area that would be the closest to you. look for the contact info in the post about My Series Racing in FL.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Here's the only contact information that I have for John's Slot Car Garage:


JOHN'S SLOT CAR GARAGE
12106 Edgeknoll Dr.
Riverview, FL 33569 

contact [email protected]



As Buddy said, there's a group of guys that are meeting there and racing on Saturday afternoons. I think. 

Bill Pinch (owner of The Raceway in Melbourne, FL) has a website with pictures of most of the tracks in Florida. Florida Slot Car Racing


----------



## stewart racing (Aug 22, 2011)

allright ty guys


----------



## 98Ron (Jun 14, 2004)

Stewart, check Bills web site using the above link, he has schedules for several track in the Orlando area. yea it's a drive from tampa but uk.

Also check the thread MY Florida on this page.


----------

